# outdoor pond heater



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Is there such a thing as a pond heater? I have checked big als and they have some link just want to check, because I'm planning to put my arrows in there because they are outgrowing my 125 g.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

also what kind of fish can I put in an outdoor pond?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

The deicers generally don't click on until the temperature drops below 35°F or so. They are intended to keep a small portion of the pond surface open to allow for gas exchange, they are not general-purpose heaters. How big is your pond? if it's not too big you could use several large aquarium heaters.

-PK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to equipment section


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

12" aros are too big for a 125?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

tunaman said:


> 12" aros are too big for a 125?:rock:


 they will be shortly


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a 1000w pond heater.


----------

